# After 31 Years



## roger (Oct 23, 2007)

I think I'll keep her. My wife and I are having our 31st anniversary today. After raising two boys and everything I 've put her through and she's still sticking around.

I was gonna smoke her a brisket for the anniversary but she wants to go out and eat.

Oh well, the boss is always right.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!  Take her to the nicest Q joint in town.  LOL


----------



## monstah (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats to you and the wife!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats to the both of you, it takes a lot of work on both sides to make it that long. I know, I've been working at it since May 69. Again Congrats


----------



## linescum (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats...take her somewhere briskets on the menu


----------



## roger (Oct 23, 2007)

She's want'n seafood tonight so that's what it will be. I'll be wait'n for desert after the lights go out.


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 23, 2007)

35 years this month for us.  I amazed she's stuck around so long!!  But you know the old saying...."If momma aint happy, ain't nobody happy".
Congrats on 31 years, that's an accomplishment!!


----------



## roger (Oct 23, 2007)

That's a fact,


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 23, 2007)

I did 25 as of September 11.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations to you and the Mrs..


----------



## jts70 (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats, I wish 31 more !!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats roger......may you have another 31 good years........if you can live thru it........LMAO..........j/k


congrats again

d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Rodger! Take her out! You can smoke another day. Give her a good meal a few glasses of wine and you'll get your desert! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Congrats to the rest of you too!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

congratz to you & the missus. may there be many more years of happiness ahead.


----------



## triple b (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Roger and many many more!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Roger, you are two very blessed people!


----------



## peculiarmike (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats! peculiarjane and I celebrated 35 last July. A good woman is a treasure, and dang hard to come by.
Take her to the best place you can afford.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Roger and Mrs Roger!!  Linda and I hope you have many, many more years together.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 23, 2007)

My goodness man dont you know you can get out of it legally.Just kiddin,these days that is rare,heres hoping you have many more years together.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats to you and the Mrs. and may you have many many more.


----------



## sanva (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations to the both of you, the wife and I will be celebrating 27 yrs. this Dec. Good luck, have a nice night out!


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 24, 2007)

A husband comes downstairs after just waking up and sees his wife at the kitchen table looking very upset and crying.  He says to her, "Honey' whats wrong, today is our 31st anniversary, what could you possible be upset about?"
Wife looks up at him with tears running down her face, and bloodshot eyes and says, "I could have been out of prison today".






















all kidding aside, CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## goat (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations are most definitely in order.  It would take me 3 wives to get in 31 years.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations to you,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I hope I can make it that long.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 24, 2007)

OH LISA...........lmao

GOOD ONE..............heheheheh
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














d8de


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats to you n your Mrs......31 years and you're still thinkin with the right head 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















 ....LMAO


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats on your anniversary! I'm coming up on my 24th soon. Time sure does fly.


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## salbaje gato (Oct 24, 2007)

congrats to you both. my 31st will be celebrated on the 31st of this month, my wife tells everyone thats its been a treat to be married for so long.\,  but she tells me that i tricked her ,,,wildcat


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats on the anny.  Hope theres many more to come...


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 24, 2007)

I"m insanely jealous..........always wanted to have that longevity with the "one" but it just didn't happen. I think the key here is you are obviously in the know as to who's the "boss" or at least allow for that perception.

Tells me you're about the sweetest man on earth.....lucky you, lucky wife.

Have fun and if I could, the champagne would be on me!


----------



## cman95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations man. This Nov will be 35 for myself and my little financial adviser.


----------



## phil s (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats Roger!!

Heck, you can even take her to the best place you CAN'T afford for 1 night!!

Wifh you many more!!


----------



## wilson (Oct 24, 2007)

Congatulations! May God continue to Bless the two of you for 31 more.
Ron


----------

